
Reveal App - DanielRibeiro
http://revealapp.com/
======
crazygringo
It looks beautiful, but has anyone ever found 3D "viewing" of 2D interfaces to
actually be _useful_?

I dunno, I've never felt a reason to use Firefox's 3D DOM view to debug
anything ever, or that it would help at all. If anything, the 3D view just
confuses things for me, not being able to see how things line up, etc.

I'm very curious if this is just novelty eye candy, or if there are people who
have found this useful in real-life interface work, and what those situations
were.

~~~
bti
I've found FF's 3D view to be very useful for debugging. Perfect for the times
when you need to find that one div that is wide enough to cause horizontal
scrollbars on your responsive design.

------
TamDenholm
I'm sure most people know this, but Firefox's developer tools has this feature
for any website you're on. Its very cool and sometimes quite handy when
developing for web.

~~~
k-mcgrady
They mention that on the page, sounds like that was their inspiration:

"Reveal brings the power of tools like Firebug and Web Inspector to iOS
developers."

~~~
seanwoodhouse
Firefox's 3D View was definitely an inspiration. Note however that Reveal lets
you focus in on a view within the view hierarchy, which is handy when you're
only interested in one part of a large hierarchy.

Symbiote
([https://github.com/TestingWithFrank/symbiote](https://github.com/TestingWithFrank/symbiote))
and DCIntrospect
([https://github.com/domesticcatsoftware/DCIntrospect](https://github.com/domesticcatsoftware/DCIntrospect))
were also inspirations.

------
gtmtg
I thought this looked really familiar -- and cool, I remember bookmarking it
to download it on my computer -- so I went back into my saved stories and
found the "Show HN" from about 6 weeks ago. Original discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5813542](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5813542).

------
alexrbarlow
Very similar to a tool I use that open source for iOS

[https://github.com/glock45/iOS-Hierarchy-
Viewer](https://github.com/glock45/iOS-Hierarchy-Viewer)

~~~
objclxt
Spark Inspector is another commercial alternative:
[http://sparkinspector.com/](http://sparkinspector.com/)

I'm holding off directly comparing them until Reveal announce their final
pricing. They both have pros and cons, I wouldn't right now place one above
the other.

------
iuguy
Oooh this looks nice.

I'd love a tool that could integrate with Jailbroken phones and Cycript to
provide run-time introspection on actual devices though.

~~~
pi18n
You don't even need a jailbroken phone, just a provisioning profile.
Objective-C is fully dynamic, so you can override UIView/CALayer so that it
sends data to a server whenever it changes and is a child view of the key
UIWindow.

They don't say it explicitly, but I would be shocked if Reveal does not work
the same when testing on a device.

~~~
DHowett
You would still need a way to get your code running in another process; simply
replacing the implementations of methods in your own application would not
cause them to change system-wide.

~~~
pi18n
You are right, of course. I thought the GP just wanted it for his own apps.

------
nigelsampson
Nice app, if people are looking for something similar for Xaml based apps
(WPF, Silverlight, Windows Phone and Windows 8) I highly recommend Xaml Spy
[http://xamlspy.com/](http://xamlspy.com/)

------
basicallydan
I'm trying this out now and just switched to the 3D view. Mind = blown.

Great job, I have a feeling this is going to make big difference for visual
debugging.

------
adamlj
Cool stuff! Now that everyone and their grandmother are building apps it makes
sense to start selling shovels (as in selling shovels in a gold rush).

~~~
tsunamifury
Actually it doesn't. Those who strike gold will always make more than the
shovel salesmen, just have much much lower odds. But, when the general
population of gold diggers realizes the odds are poor the shovel salesmen will
still go out of business.

I've always hated applying this hackneyed phrase to bubble tech, because the
meta product makers end up being just as silly looking as the product makers
when trends change, and often in a worse position for transition.

------
thom
What? Printing [view recursiveDescription] in a tiny little box in Xcode isn't
enough for people? :)

~~~
dgallagher
I don't think there is -recursiveDescription in NSView or NSObject. I've seen
-description and -debugDescription. Correct me if I'm wrong as it sounds
useful. :)

~~~
mayoff
UIView has recursiveDescription (though it's not declared in the header as
it's for debugging only). For NSView (on OS X), try _subtreeDescription.

[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4166879/how-to-print-a-
co...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4166879/how-to-print-a-control-
hierarchy-in-cocoa)

------
ra49823
I just integrated this with my app and it looks amazing. I just fixed couple
of complex alignment issues. It would have taken few hours to find and debug
those issues

------
chris_wot
Looks amazing, only I see a typo in one of their labels. In the main video at
0:31 it reads "Highligted text". Missing an "h".

------
joeblau
Does anyone know if there is a program to capture 3D/isometric screenshots of
your app?

